# Slamology 2016 - Important SQ Announcement



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Attention everyone! Important Announcement!!

Please share with anyone and everyone that may be doing SQ at Slamology. 

If you have already signed up for SLAMOLOGY, then you know you were limited to choosing either IASCA SQ or MECA SQ as the format you wanted to enter. If you intend to compete in both IASCA and MECA Sound Quality formats, please send me an email with your name, email address, vehicle information, and which organization you put on the registration and I will compile a list to send to Denise Varmatos. This is important so the show knows you want to do both. They may not be prepared for you to do both when you get there unless you provide this information.

If you have not yet registered but plan to do so, please follow these instructions:

1. If you intend to do both MECA SQ and IASCA SQ, select IASCA SQ on the registration and send me your name, email address, vehicle information, and which organization you put on the registration. I will include it on what I send in to Shelly (Denise)

2. If you intend to only do one organization for SQ, select that organization in the registration and you do not need to send me your information.

This is very important, because IASCA has to hit a minimum number, and some people may have selected MECA SQ on the registration even though they intend to do both. These won't count for IASCA unless I receive your information!

My email address is "soundqsvt at yahoo dot com". Please mention Slamology in the subject line of the email to help me out.

Thanks!!!


----------

